# Mikuni Carb on Kawaskai Generator



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Mikuni 12667 V92 Carburetor on a Kawasaki GA3200A Generator. I need to know the float height setting. Also on this carb is the seat for the needle replaceable? The parts breakdown shows a needle but not a seat. The needle is a rubber tipped needle, and the seat appears to be a neopream seat. My problem is the needle will not stop the flow of fuel. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If anyone out there is a Kawy dealer, they can correct me. Most Mikuni and Keihin and many newer carbs. in general do not have an adjustable float. If the float tang / hinge is metal, then it is probably adjustable. For most carbs., a setting of parallel is sufficient. Hold it upside-down to check it.

Only one or the other is rubber (viton) - either the needle tip or the seat. Some are metal to metal. There were posts about leaky inlet needles and various fixes - we use the one: dab a Q-tip in valve lapping compound, and twist it back and forth in the seat to "doll up" the seat. If the needle has a groove / depression in it where it contacts the seat you'll need a new needle valve regardless.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This carb does have a metal tang for adjusting the float level. The tip of the old needle has the viton tip (it is soft) when i poke (gently) down in the seat it is also soft to the feel. When I look down in the seat it looks like the Briggs seats that are replaceable viton seats. I also thought one was viton and the other metal. I don't know what to think.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Paul that float level worked great.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent.


----------

